# Belle 2021



## elizabeth.conder (Aug 13, 2021)

I thought I was long done foaling this year. But apparently I was wrong. My little black mare evidently snuck a date with my stallion sometime last year. I was wondering cause I was going to breed her for a foal next year and she wouldn’t come into season earlier this year. Fast forward to now and I have officially felt foal movement. I’m pretty confident I know when she’s due based off her last observed heat cycle and that I am just now feeling foal movement. I last observed her in heat December 15. Makes her due October/November roughly. So yay for a winter foal lol….
This will be the same cross from 2020 when I got a tiny black colt. Sire is my stallion who is silver bay tobiano. So lots of color options.


----------



## Taz (Aug 13, 2021)

Is it different there with your weather that they will catch in the winter? Congratulations? Hahaha.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Aug 13, 2021)

Taz said:


> Is it different there with your weather that they will catch in the winter? Congratulations? Hahaha.



Apparently lol. My stallion lives with my mares and he has never pasture bred while I’ve had him. I think 4-5 years now??? So I was shocked lol. I keep track of their cycles just in case which is now very appreciated lol. I just hope it’s a more mild winter. I guess I’ll have to stock up on foal blankets just in case.


----------



## Taz (Aug 13, 2021)

I'm a little gobsmacked with that one! Both the winter foal and the stallion that won't pasture breed his girls. It's going to be a nice baby though.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 15, 2021)

Well this is exciting


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Aug 15, 2021)

Thank y’all! This is the foal they produced last. He’s itty bitty. Only 27 inches at almost a year and a half.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Sep 3, 2021)

Well Belle is by my best estimate a bit over 260. She’s starting to show more and looks like she’s started some edema around her udder. She did have a bit of edema about 270ish with her last pregnancy….


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Sep 3, 2021)

Here’s video of foal movement. You can see a nice obvious kick right at the end. This was about a month ago.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Sep 8, 2021)

Kinda laughed at poor Belle tonight…foal started kicking so hard while she was eating her dinner that she finally just laid down and rolled. I guess she decided to shake the foal up a bit


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 14, 2021)

Hows your little mare coming along Elizabeth ?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Sep 14, 2021)

Doing well! Several days over 270 now. Hoping to start prepping to bring her up from the pasture in the next couple of weeks. She is definitely showing a lot more than with her last foal and I am feeling a ton of movement. She went 345 days with the last and only foal. Not sure that she will go that long again. She is already looking pretty low and her udder is starting to change some. Not filling yet but definitely making changes. I should have her on camera by 300 days unless there is some reason she needs to be on camera sooner.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Sep 16, 2021)

275 today. No udder yet but she’s definitely getting lower and slacking off her backside.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 4, 2021)

Belle is officially on camera. Having issues keeping it going but I’ll have to sort those out later. She’s a few days shy of 300 by my best guess. Nothing too exciting yet. High Plains Miniature Horses Streaming By MareWatchers


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Oct 4, 2021)

Hi Belle! All those buggies made it look as if it's snowing there.

Nice to see you getting settled into such a comfy stall, with toys and everything.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 4, 2021)

Lol, believe it or not, that’s dust! I’m convinced I live in one of the dustiest places on earth! Especially with seasons changing. I have asthma and had to run to the ER tonight because of the dust in the air.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Oct 4, 2021)

Oooo...I hope you're doing better. When I have breathing issues (not including the sleep apnea) I chant this mantra: "God gave me two lungs, surely one of them can work." It helps only because I start laughing and that relaxes my airways a bit. Otherwise, albuterol is a quiet, steady friend.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 11, 2021)

Finally making some good progress. More to do though. If anyone is interested in watching her too, this link should work!High Plains Miniature Horses Streaming By MareWatchers


----------



## Kelly (Oct 11, 2021)

That is too cool, they think of everything nowadays!… The link works! But she isn’t in her stall. I see her friend next door, but not her.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 11, 2021)

Kelly said:


> That is too cool, they think of everything nowadays!… The link works! But she isn’t in her stall. I see her friend next door, but not her.
> 
> View attachment 44772



This program really is amazing. Helps a lot when I can get some of my horse friends to watch while I rest. I’ll put her up closer to Sun down. Still warm during the day so I try not to stall her much during the day.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 11, 2021)

I assumed her udder would be way down tonight, but she actually held a pretty good amount. Much more than I anticipated. Looks like I’ll have to start watching her closer. Couldn’t get anything to test yet.


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Oct 13, 2021)

How is your mare, Elizabeth? Any changes since Monday? I’m super excited to follow along and be an “Auntie” lol. I’ve been “stalking” all the mare stare threads and it made me excited! One day I want to breed a mini and get a foal as well. But for now, I’ll have to settle for following along and living vicariously through this forum!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 14, 2021)

Haha, she decided she was just spooking me. Her udder went back down. Honestly, I am okay with that. I would like her to hold out for another 2-3 weeks. We will see though


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Oct 14, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Haha, she decided she was just spooking me. Her udder went back down. Honestly, I am okay with that. I would like her to hold out for another 2-3 weeks. We will see though


Oh geez, seems like these mini mares are quite the little tricksters hey? Keep us updated!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 14, 2021)

Absolutely will. That’s part of why it’s hard foaling out minis. There is no firm rule book that they follow. There are guidelines, but even those are hit and miss. I will spend hrs watching and worrying until she foals. To me it is absolutely worth it to have a healthy mare and foal.


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Oct 14, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Absolutely will. That’s part of why it’s hard foaling out minis. There is no firm rule book that they follow. There are guidelines, but even those are hit and miss. I will spend hrs watching and worrying until she foals. To me it is absolutely worth it to have a healthy mare and foal.


Yeah that totally makes sense! Oh for sure it is! Honestly hearing all these stories even about sleepless nights make me want to do it in the near future! Actually with my mare Spirit, I was supposed to have a foal. I got her from my great uncle and he raised minis for a while and bred her for me, but I think she lost the foal. She had foaled once before that but a coyote got it  so now I want I a second chance to have a foal soon!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 14, 2021)

Awww I am sorry. It is hard to lose a foal. Foals are a lot of fun...and work lol. But it is an amazing experience


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Oct 14, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Awww I am sorry. It is hard to lose a foal. Foals are a lot of fun...and work lol. But it is an amazing experience


Thanks, yeah it was hard. We were sure she was, we thought we felt foal movement so I’m not really sure what happened. I do know I want to give it another try though!!


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Oct 14, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Awww I am sorry. It is hard to lose a foal. Foals are a lot of fun...and work lol. But it is an amazing experience


Also question. I’m watching your mare on the camera, and I was wondering what sort of camera and software/setup you use? Curious as when I have my mare foaling I’d like to do this too


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 15, 2021)

So I upgraded to a night owl system this last winter. I used to have a single zosi camera that worked well until it got hit by a strom with a tornado. The program is called marewatchers. It is easy to use and is great to have help watching. The facebook group for marewatchers has thousands of people. Not all watch but a lot do. So lots of extra eyes.


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Oct 15, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> So I upgraded to a night owl system this last winter. I used to have a single zosi camera that worked well until it got hit by a strom with a tornado. The program is called marewatchers. It is easy to use and is great to have help watching. The facebook group for marewatchers has thousands of people. Not all watch but a lot do. So lots of extra eyes.


Oh nice! Do either of those cost an arm and a leg or not really? And does there have to be internet out there for it to work? If so, how do you deal with that?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 15, 2021)

The zosi camera was super cheap. Like $10. The night owl was more expensive because it’s a full system that can have up to 8 cameras. Marewatchers does either a yearly subscription or a month by month. I THINK it’s like $25 a month or $50 a year. There are a few pieces you have to get for it to work. But you can even rent them from the program. It does run off WiFi. My stalls are too far away so I ran coax cable from the camera to the house and the WiFi. I prefer hardwired anyway. So it’s not a huge issue for me. And the tech team helps you walk through everything.


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Oct 15, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> The zosi camera was super cheap. Like $10. The night owl was more expensive because it’s a full system that can have up to 8 cameras. Marewatchers does either a yearly subscription or a month by month. I THINK it’s like $25 a month or $50 a year. There are a few pieces you have to get for it to work. But you can even rent them from the program. It does run off WiFi. My stalls are too far away so I ran coax cable from the camera to the house and the WiFi. I prefer hardwired anyway. So it’s not a huge issue for me. And the tech team helps you walk through everything.


Okay gotcha, sounds not too hard haha! I’ll definitely be looking more into all this when/if I have a mare in foal!!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 15, 2021)

Awesome! Yeah its awesome. There are several other similar things but I like it the best.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 15, 2021)

Well Belle made a bit more udder today. Nothing drastic. She also got her maternity cut lol…


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Oct 15, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Well Belle made a bit more udder today. Nothing drastic. She also got her maternity cut lol…


Ooohhh you have photos? Kinda hard to see on the live cam haha, lol nice!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 15, 2021)

Sure! Just a bit around her udder and belly. Makes it easier to see development and also helps the foal nurse. Also did a bit on her overgrown bridle path.


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Oct 15, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Sure! Just a bit around her udder and belly. Makes it easier to see development and also helps the foal nurse. Also did a bit on her overgrown bridle path.


Looks pretty good to me! Haha I actually meant did you have any udder pics lol, this is great too!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 15, 2021)

I’ll try to get one when I go out for my last check in a few hrs!


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Oct 15, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> I’ll try to get one when I go out for my last check in a few hrs!


Perfect, sounds great!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 16, 2021)

Okay so obviously her udder is still tiny. But it’s bigger than what it shrunk to after that first explosion of growth lol.


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Oct 16, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Okay so obviously her udder is still tiny. But it’s bigger than what it shrunk to after that first explosion of growth lol.


Oh yeah it does look bigger!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 16, 2021)

Her udder is a tiny bit bigger this morning but she’s dropped a lot now. Got a decent V going.


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Oct 16, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Her udder is a tiny bit bigger this morning but she’s dropped a lot now. Got a decent V going.


Oooh maybe soon!! Very exciting!


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 16, 2021)

I wonder if she'll have a black foal. I may have said this before but I hope she does ! I tried to check out the mare watcher site but my lap top wouldn't support it :-(


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 16, 2021)

Sorry it wouldn’t work for you! I’m having to do some work as I think one part may need to be replaced. These are the color possibilities! Her last foal from this same cross was a solid black TINYcolt (I included a pic of him). At 18 months he’s still under 27 inches tall.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 16, 2021)

He's so darn cute, are you going to show him? If Belle scoffs at black this time, tell her I'll put an order in for silver bay


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 16, 2021)

Haha will do, I’m kinda rooting for a tiny silver black tobiano filly lol. I’ve had 3 straight colts. Ready for a filly. I hope to show him next year!


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 17, 2021)

I've been able to see her. Just saw her biting her side.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 17, 2021)

Made a tiny improvement in her udder last night. Long ways to go still.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 17, 2021)

Just got the link to work but she must be outside, I saw a bit of a tail swishing through a gap in the stall.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 17, 2021)

Great! I’ll probably bring her in in 3-4 hrs. You’re probably seeing her or her 2020 baby who is very bonded with her. Also he’s not gelded yet so I can’t throw him out with the mares lol.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 18, 2021)

Still just tiny changes in her udder. But she sure is getting pointy right now in the belly. Never got a v last year….


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 21, 2021)

Well today is 310 since I last saw her in heat. She’s taking her sweet time though. Small fluctuations in her udder. Nothing to be excited about yet. She has been dropped a lot lately although not as much tonight. She’s also doing a fair amount of rolling trying to position the foal. Her hindquarters are very soft. You can even see how relaxed they are in the pictures. Still has control of her tail head thigh. This is very different from her last pregnancy where she had a small udder by 290 days and foaled at 345.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 23, 2021)

Udder is a bit bigger now. Still a long ways to go but at least moving in the right direction now.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 23, 2021)

Still having connection issues but we’re working on it daily. Belle is odd tonight. Spending a lot of time laying down. Breathing harder. She’s had some sloppy manure and foal is riding very low. Markedly reduced resistance in her tail head and more elongation. Udder still leaves a lot to be desired although it’s progressing. The foal is already giving Belle grief lol. Don’t look at pics if you’re squeamish or eating lol. But it’s helpful to track progress.




View attachment FullSizeRender.mov


----------



## Capriole (Oct 24, 2021)

How exciting! That's a lot of possible colors!!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 31, 2021)

Belle is still playing with me. Back and forth with her udder. Keeping me guessing if she’s actually starting to consider getting serious. Wince the last pics, her udder went back down to nothing. But back up this morning. Still a lot of udder to go. For reference, this is her foaling udder. But I’ll take it for now lol. Lets just hope she continues to progress instead of yo-yoing.


----------



## Taz (Oct 31, 2021)

Good luck on that, They like playing mind games with us!


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Oct 31, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Belle is still playing with me. Back and forth with her udder. Keeping me guessing if she’s actually starting to consider getting serious. Wince the last pics, her udder went back down to nothing. But back up this morning. Still a lot of udder to go. For reference, this is her foaling udder. But I’ll take it for now lol. Lets just hope she continues to progress instead of yo-yoing.


Well I will say, you already know this but you’ve DEFINITELY got a foal there. You’re super lucky being able to know that haha Indi just keeps me guessing and guessing…I’ve not had her two weeks yet and I’m already going crazy. Her udder right now sure looks very similar to my Indi.

Belle’s definitely is more chunky but they look sorta similar


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 31, 2021)

Similar shape but Indi has not started filling yet. Look here, I brightened up your photo a bit and compiled it next to Belles


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Oct 31, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Similar shape but Indi has not started filling yet. Look here, I brightened up your photo a bit and compiled it next to Belles


That’s what I meant, I think…? Lol I’m so new to this haha


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 31, 2021)

No problem, they usually are all that similar shape when not actually building an udder.


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Oct 31, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> No problem, they usually are all that similar shape when not actually building an udder.


Gotcha. I could swear that she is building one though because I can see in the photos I take that it’s getting bigger. And also last Sunday I was able to feel it, and I had felt it a couple days before that and last Sunday it was definitely bigger than the few days before from feeling it


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 31, 2021)

It really helps if you orient pics the same and post them together to see the biggest difference. From that picture there it looks to not be growing much at the moment, however it is very hard to tell from pictures.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 31, 2021)

For an example. This is last night to this morning. You can tell she’s building an udder now cause she is NOT going down to nothing anymore. It definitely shrinks big time but gets bigger and bigger and shrinks less and less.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 31, 2021)

Oops forgot the pic


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 31, 2021)

And this is before she started building her udder


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 31, 2021)

Compare that to your girl. Now does that mean that your girl is not in foal? Nope. Just maybe not imminent.


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Oct 31, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> And this is before she started building her udder


Ohhhh I understand, I’ll probably start doing two times a day too, that’ll probably help


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 31, 2021)

If you are stalling overnight, what you might do is do pics first thing in the mornings. If she is building an udder, that will be where you see it first. It should b pretty obvious change.


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Oct 31, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> If you are stalling overnight, what you might do is do pics first thing in the mornings. If she is building an udder, that will be where you see it first. It should b pretty obvious change.


Gotcha, I’m not stalling her yet but probably will soon


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Oct 31, 2021)

Just checked Belle for the evening. And her udder barely shrunk at all. In fact I’m some ways it progressed. So I’ll do a late night check tonight. She is roughly 320 days. So it’ll be interesting to see if this is the “building a REAL udder” stage.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 6, 2021)

I guess Belle is enjoying her spotlight as she is stalling big time. Crazy mare...or am I the crazy one?


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Nov 6, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> I guess Belle is enjoying her spotlight as she is staling big time. Crazy mare...or am I the crazy one?


Lol I got this notification and I’m like DID SHE HAVE HER FOAL?! And then…nope lol


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 6, 2021)

Laura&HerMinis said:


> Lol I got this notification and I’m like DID SHE HAVE HER FOAL?! And then…nope lol





LOL I WISH!


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Nov 6, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> LOL I WISH!


She will eventually! Are there any more signs that she’s giving you? Getting more of an udder, more uncomfortable, anything like that?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 7, 2021)

Yes and no. She hasn't hit the serious stage yet but is definitely progressing. Hopefully getting close to the serious stage.


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Nov 7, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Yes and no. She hasn't hit the serious stage yet but is definitely progressing. Hopefully getting close to the serious stage.


Ahhh gotcha. Soon then I hope! You going crazy yet or was that a while ago? Lol


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 7, 2021)

Hahaha, I went crazy when I first decided to breed minis several years ago. 

With this not being my first or her first, it makes it a little easier. Still anxious though. Not to mention I am covered up with school so I stay so busy.


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Nov 7, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Hahaha, I went crazy when I first decided to breed minis several years ago.
> 
> With this not being my first or her first, it makes it a little easier. Still anxious though. Not to mention I am covered up with school so I stay so busy.


Lol  love that. I’m gonna go crazy when I do that in the next few years too. That sure would make it lots easier!


----------



## chunkii (Nov 8, 2021)

Any new pics?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 8, 2021)

These are from this morning. Her belly has disappeared. Udder is better but still too small. Probably a third or so of what her foaling udder was last time.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 9, 2021)

Well Belle may be officially be progressing. Trying not to get my hopes up lol. Udder still has a ways to go, but it is truly improving now. Right about 330 now. No one tell her I posted this cause then I can be sure she’ll regress.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 11, 2021)

Fingers crossed for you Elizabeth & wishing you a safe foaling


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 12, 2021)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Fingers crossed for you Elizabeth & wishing you a safe foaling



Thank you!


Well we may finally be really making progress. Udder is improving daily. So that’s big. Hoping to ph test soon!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 12, 2021)

Definitely getting places now!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 12, 2021)

This is cool to see. Belles progress kvwr the last 24 hrs. Top left was yesterday morning. Bottom right was this morning.


----------



## Taz (Nov 12, 2021)

It's getting exciting!!!!!


----------



## LostandFound (Nov 12, 2021)

She looks like she is getting serious about things!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 12, 2021)

Udder barely changed today meant to add I tested ph this morning and it was 7.5-7.8. Her udder is so hard tonight I couldn’t get anything at all. In the udder side by side, left was this morning and right was tonight. Not her textbook foaling udder but getting closer!


----------



## chunkii (Nov 12, 2021)

Getting there. Can't wait


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 14, 2021)

Well I’m hopeful the “big shrink” happened yesterday. Udder back to growing now. Belly is low and I’m feeling foal movement in the tail head. Hopefully more change today!


----------



## chunkii (Nov 15, 2021)

How's Belle?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 15, 2021)

Still progressing on her own time. Tested 7.5 this morning. Udder is a bit smaller but it’s shaping up now.


----------



## chunkii (Nov 18, 2021)

How's Belle


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 18, 2021)

Still playing the back and forth game. Testing about 7.5. Acting a lot closer. But still work to do.


----------



## chunkii (Nov 19, 2021)

How many minis do you have?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 20, 2021)

chunkii said:


> How many minis do you have?



9. I have one stallion. 2 fillies and 2 colts that I retained/bought. Then 4 broodmares


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 20, 2021)

Todays update…starting to get a bit interesting I think….


----------



## chunkii (Nov 20, 2021)

Can't wait to see foal pics


----------



## Taz (Nov 20, 2021)

Soon. Those test strips are amazing, what are they?!?


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 20, 2021)

She has such a sweet face! Fun to check in every day to see if there is a post and find out how much closer she is getting. Won't be long now!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 20, 2021)

Taz said:


> Soon. Those test strips are amazing, what are they?!?



Hmmm I don’t remember the brand but I bet I could find them! They are cheap and I get them in bulk lol.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 20, 2021)

Belle is looking much more serious tonight. She still needs to fill in her tears and ph needs to drop a bit more (testing 6.9-6.6). But she made HUGE changes today. Enough to justify me watching her very very close now. Brix is still sky high.


----------



## Taz (Nov 21, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Hmmm I don’t remember the brand but I bet I could find them! They are cheap and I get them in bulk lol.


Don't go to any trouble but they look so much easier than the ones I and everyone else I've seen has.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 21, 2021)

I definitely like them and they are very accurate! I do know I got them off Amazon….I’ll ask my friend who got them recently!


----------



## Pitter Patter (Nov 21, 2021)

Anxiously waiting on news with Belle! So excited for you! Waiting for my girl to give in and foal one of these days. Storm to move in tonight, so maybe?? Can't wait to see your foal pics!!!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 21, 2021)

Ph dropped some more today. Testing at 6.6 or a bit below. Brix is still sky high. Everything is starting to line up! Udder has a bit of building left but that may happen any moment now.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 23, 2021)

Belle tonight. So close but so far away lol. Ph has gone back up. But everything else is getting more serious. Udder has a little more to go to be a true foaling udder. But otherwise she’s getting really close.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 23, 2021)

Well Belle did not cooperate with me. We have had this trip scheduled for months. So I dropped her off at the vet where they will monitor her till I come back on Saturday. Shes back to testing 7.5z Hoping she waits till I get her home…


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 23, 2021)

I hope she does too after all the waiting you have done! Hope you enjoy your trip since she will be in good care.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 23, 2021)

Oh no, Are you going to be setting up the cameras at the vet??

Have a wonderful Thanksgiving!!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 23, 2021)

Yes they have cameras on her 24/7. I can’t watch which makes me sad. But I know she’s in the best hands so that’s okay.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 27, 2021)

Belle did not hold out. Foaled a pinto filly at the vet last night. I will update with pictures once I get them home.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 27, 2021)

Sorry she couldn't wait for you but happy to hear she had a successful delivery and look forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## Taz (Nov 27, 2021)

Too bad you couldn't be there but congratulations on a healthy mom and filly!! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 27, 2021)

Here she is! TINY silver bay tobiano. Cannon was 6 3/4 inches and she weighs 21 lbs. she’s on my camera with her dam. High Plains Miniature Horses Streaming By MareWatchers


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 27, 2021)

Congratulations on another cutie!!!!


----------



## LostandFound (Nov 28, 2021)

Congrats! Now I want a foal. I was surprised she popped up on my facebook feed, on the miniature horse farms directory. I haven't figured out how that page works yet.


----------



## Taz (Nov 28, 2021)

OMG!! So cute!


----------



## Kelly (Nov 28, 2021)

She is beautiful! And so TINY!! Congrats


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 28, 2021)

Congratulations!! What a cutie! She has the cutest little nose! I'm so glad she delivered so well.


----------



## Twodogsandapony (Nov 29, 2021)

She's adorable!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Nov 29, 2021)

Thank you everyone! I will get more pictures as she gets a little stronger. Lots of unfolding to do still. Still trying to come up with a name for this spunky little girl.


----------



## chunkii (Nov 30, 2021)

Omg she is so adorable  congratulations


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 1, 2021)

Congratulations Elizabeth , so tiny but so adorable


----------



## Pitter Patter (Dec 2, 2021)

Awwww...Absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Dec 3, 2021)

Thanks everyone! She’s getting stronger now and very sassy.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 3, 2021)

Then she is going to need a name fit for a tiny but mighty horse! She is a little doll!
Any thoughts on her name yet?


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 3, 2021)

She is sooo cute!! I love that she has sass  Keep the pics coming.
She reminds me of my Mint, in coloring.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Dec 5, 2021)

Well I THINK I have settled on HPR Dice's Silver Belle, barn name Silvie (I think I said this already, but just in case, she is a silver bay like her sire). Se her sassiness in the last picture.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 5, 2021)

OMgoodness!! Already pinning those sweet little ears!! She is just darling!!


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 5, 2021)

Silvie, I love the name


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 5, 2021)

Awww Silvie!  Is this how the boss mares get their start? She is so stinking cute!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Dec 5, 2021)

Thanks!



Willow Flats said:


> Awww Silvie!  Is this how the boss mares get their start? She is so stinking cute!



Well her dam is the unquestioned boss so I would guess so lol. Belle can side-eye any one of my horses and they back off immediately. No one bothers even considering challenging her lol.


----------



## ValerieS (Dec 20, 2021)

has your foal made an entrance yet eager to see the little one!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Dec 20, 2021)

Yes! Silvie is just over 3 weeks now.


----------

